# Will The Fridge Run On 120v With No Batteries?



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

While I was installing the new 6 volt batteries over the weekend I noticed something that seemed strange. Even though I had the trailer plugged into the 120V supply and the batteries disconnected, it appeared that the fridge was running on propane. I concluded this as the fridge burner flue was hot enough to burn my hand. Does this seem right?

I pulled the fridge A.C. plug and confirmed it had the proper voltage too. I also turned the fridge "off" and allowed it to reset and figure out it had 120v. No change.

It continued to do this too after I finished installing the batteries. I had the hot connected, the ground disconnected, and the 120v battery charger hooked up to apply my first charge.

Kinda weird or am I overlooking something?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

CJ
Try turning the gas off the frig should go on electric
Maybe the switch on the top of the frig went bad and only letting the gas do the work.
Something to try









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm not sure where the heating element for the electric side is on the fridge. If it's not near the flue, and the gas burner is in fact lit, than I would first double check the switches inside and make sure you are in automatic mode. Next spot to look would be to check and make sure the fridge is plugged in. In the outside access compartment for the fridge, there is a 110/120 outlet that the fridge should be plugged into. If that is correct, make sure there is power to that outlet, check your breakers, and when all else fails, I would say there is probably a bad relay or switch somewhere, or something else that is not allowing the fridge to detect the shore power.

Good luck, and keep us posted.

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Perhaps the heating element for the electric side is in or near the flue?

Tim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Actually it will light on gas with shore power connected and the batteries disconnected as it will get 12vdc from the converter.

The only reasons the unit will operate on gas are the switch on the front is set to gas or the AC circuit is lost. Even if you have power at the plug you could have a blown 3 amp fuse on the control board or the heating element is toast.

Pop the cover on the little black box behind the fridge and check the fuses.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks guys. Will checkeroo tonight. The unit was in "auto" mode. Also, I know that the electric side must work because the fridge is constantly on while parked at home and I would have drained or at least depleted a propane tank by now. The fridge has been running for months and both are still full.

I'll do some poking around later today.

Thanks!


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

The electric heating element is in the same "stack" as the propane burner. I had to replace it on two different 5ers, the Outback and my preivious Layton. The stack will get hot while either gas or 120V are running it.
Also the propane burner does not use much and you could probably go 2-3 months on your propane using it just for the fridge.
Bob


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Good info Bob, thanks! Perhaps it really is running on AC and not propane. That thing sure does get though if it is!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I thought I read somewhere that the fridge needs 12vlt current for the circuit board...???









That would explain the switch to gas....I know that defroster mode switch is a 12vlt, and would drain the battery if left on...

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

CJ, double checked with my rig today, and like RCColby said, the element is in the flue stack. I have mine plugged in and running too, but the gas is off at the tank, so I know the 120 is powering the fridge, and the flue is hot.

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks Tim and everyone. I did shut the gas off yesterday and confirmed that the flue is now "warm". Although it was definately much hotter prior. Looks like it's running on AC now, and with the batteries connected.

So to hijack my own thread, will the fridge continue to run if I disconnect the batteries? Will the 12v from the converter do the trick and keep it happy?

Sorry for the rookie questions but I have never done anything but plug the trailer in and left the gas and batteries on/connected so far. Now that I have officially toasted a set of batteries I am more concerned about keeping them isolated from that nasty converter


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Jim,

Yes the fridge will run on shore power without the batteries connected.

I keep mine plugged in before a trip with the battery disconnect switch off and all works fine.

Without shore power, you will need batteries to start fridge on gas though, I learned this the hard way after leaving the battery switch off and the fridge got warm.

Good luck
kevin


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks Kevin!

I'm going to cut off the new 6v batteries today. I put a nice 10amp deep cycle charge on them and want them to be in tip top shape for our first dry camping this weekend. It's getting cold at night and I know i'll be running the furnace.


----------

